# friable mucosa



## brooke_lynne (Aug 26, 2010)

I recently started coding for a gastro practice, & have a question re: the following terms that I am finding when coding colonoscopy w/biopsy:
friable mucosa
frond like mucosa
nodular mucosa
I have been using 782.2, subcutaneous nodules, for the above terms.  Is this right?  is there a more specific, or different code I should use?
thx!


----------



## pygreen (Aug 27, 2010)

I would not use 782.2 since that is a condition of the skin and other integumentary tissue.

I would code the reason for the procedure or the findings from the biopsy.  The terms you listed are descriptions of the mucosa and have no ICD-9 codes that I am aware of.


----------

